

Attn Google: The Rest of My Sci-Fi Wish List - gvb
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/14/attn-google-the-rest-of-my-sci-fi-wish-list/

======
gvb
[edit: added footnote 2]

> 1\. Why do I still have to carry a plastic laminated ID?

Sarah is thinking way too small in this one. "You leave the house with just
your keys and a phone. Perfect. And yet, if I want to drive down to the corner
market, I still have to carry a plastic Driver’s License." Why is she
_carrying keys_ in her future perfect state? The phone has a unique ID in it
(actually, three or four)[2]. Her house door should unlock when she approaches
and lock when she leaves. Use GPS/tower position info plus the inertial system
(gotta add a gyro) in the phone gives very good location information. Ditto
for her unlocking/locking her car.

* Bluetooth (plus secure encryption and authentication) seems like a perfect way to do this wirelessly.

* There are cars that already have wireless keys that work this way.

* Security required to use RF based keying has been solved (and broken) already.

* Passports and some drivers licenses have RFIDs in them already. Put that info (securely!) into the phone already.

> 2\. Food in pill form.

Gaak. I feel your pain, but I'm not sure I like the proposed solution.

> 3\. Teleportation.

Aside from the risk of being mixed up with fly DNA[1], Sarah is being too
literal minded with this. Virtual teleportation is coming online with
telepresence robots, for instance, Anybot. <http://www.anybots.com/#front>

\----

[1] The Fly (1958) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051622/>

[2] This makes the smartphone the mark of the beast. See Revelation 13:16-18
(King James Version, slightly edited ;-)
[http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=revelation%2013:...](http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=revelation%2013:16-13:18&version=KJV)

16 And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to
receive a [IMEI] in their right hand, or [against] their [heads]:

17 And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name
of the beast, or the number of his name.

18 Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the
beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is [#666 (mon)].

